# PRes signals (Sig Op / Sig Tech) training plan/location beyond BMQ & BMQ-L?



## Nickgray (26 May 2022)

Hi all,

Would anyone happen to know the training plan for Reserve Signals trades (specifically Sig Op / Sig Tech) after BMQ & BMQ Land? DP1 and any pertinent OJT for trades qualification are my main concern as PLQ and beyond I’m familiar with. 

I’m a former RegF Crewman looking to reup as PRes Signals out of Calgary but can’t commit to 12-18 months of training in Kingston (for DP1 as per public CAF website based on trade selection).  My recruiter/file manager doesn’t know the specifics regarding distance learning and/or split modular training that might allow for trades qualification without a 12+ month stint in Kingston.

Thanks,

Nick


----------

